# WOTLK - Lederverabeitung weiterskillen?



## Galdera (24. August 2008)

gibts noch kein lederberuf in der beta? in den patchnotes steht zwar was davon dass es die gibt, hab aber bisher keine möglichkeit gefunden diesen zu skillen.
einzig Boreanische tundra in taunka'le habe ich ein lederverarbeitungsmeister gefunden, der mir jedoch nix beibringen kann.
will doch langsam mal die 500 boreanische lederfetzen verarbeiten die inzwischen schon recht viel platz einnehmen ^^


----------



## Trabbert (18. September 2008)

Gehe mal in den Heulenden Fjord auf der Allyseite steht der Lehrer neben dem Greifenmeister...


----------



## barbarella (29. Januar 2009)

vor diesem lehrer stehe ich gerade ....

der bringt mir allerdings nicht bei die boreanischen lederfetzen in leder umzuwandeln bin derzeit auf 390...


----------



## Ronin1978 (29. Januar 2009)

das musste nicht mehr extra lernen. einfach rechtsklick drauf und aus 5 fetzen wird 1 leder


----------



## Nightwraith (29. Januar 2009)

Hab mich auch ne Weile gewundert...Tooltip ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

